# Emmerdale - help.....



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Can anyone enlighten me about Cain?

I love Emmerdale but think I must have had a brain block about him leaving previously, and now he is back I am confused as to why Carl & Jimmy was 2.5 million quid from him, and why people think he should be in prison.... was it something to do with Sadie?

Ta
R
x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Can't re the fine details but I re him running off with the Kings cash. how sad are we?!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Not sad at all, I am loving it that Cain is back - its fab


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

He was in on a aplan with Sadie to kidnap Tom King for 2.5 mill, whixh they did, but if you remember he had got Jasmine pregnant and Sadie paid for her to have an abotion so when he found out he done the dirty od Sadie as well  

I Do not watch Emmerdale at all, ever


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Anyone know what happened originally between the Wylde man and this women - I missed a few episodes where it might have been explained.


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Cane dingle is gorgeous!!


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

His skin is looking pretty ropey at the moment...


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

I dont mind!! Il do him a facial!


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

socialchameleon said:


> Cane dingle is gorgeous!!


Hmm i think so too - thought i was the only one who thought that , everyone esle goes urghhh 
Lets have a look and see shall we


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

oooohhh I love him!!

Big   for you!!!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I went to school with Cain Dingle, I didn't realise until a few years ago, I was chatting to someone on Friends Reunited and apparently I was in the same form class for 1st and 2nd year at secondary school, his stage name is Hordley at school his surname was Percy!  Memories of him .........None it was such a long time ago now .... haha xx

In the year below was Nicola Stephenson, she did the 1st lesbian kiss on Brookside (girl with the red hair) again memories of her.....very vague we were in a few school plays together 

David Platt was in the same year as my sister... 

Enough name dropping now me thinks


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Mish - did you go to the brit school?!!!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Brit school?? I went to North Chadderton which is near Oldham, Lancs


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

I was kidding hun   the Brit School is where all the famous people go...


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

See what a celeb fan I am   I have no idea


----------

